# Internet Explorer hängt sich ständig auf



## TraphiX (15. April 2006)

Hallo

Ich habe hier ein Problem:

1. die Schriftzüge im MS Internet Explorer haben sich verändert und ich schaff es nicht sie wieder auf "standart" zu stellen.

2. Mein Internet Explorer hängt sich sehr sehr oft auf, wenn ich bei E-bay einen Artikel verkaufen möchte.

Was kann ich da tun?
Kann ich den Internet Explorer irgendwie neu installieren ?

vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

und ein frohes Ostern, wünscht

traphix


----------



## metalgear (18. April 2006)

Hallo TraphiX 

zunächst mal eines vorweg - wenn Du mit dem IE im Netz unterwegs bist, gehst Du vermeidbare Risiken in Sachen Sicherheit ein. Da es sich um ein Microsoft Produkt handelt, ist der Browser Ziel unzähliger Angriffe - und dank der etlichen Sicherheitslücken stellt die Benutzung IMO eine unnötige Gefährdung deines Systems dar. Mein Rat: Wechsel den Browser - ich favorisiere Opera, aber auch Firefox ist ne Alternative. 

Zu Deinem Problem. Das erste was Du machen solltest ist ein Scan per *HijackThis* - hier wird sich schon jemand finden lassen, der das Log auswerten kann. Ausserdem sind Scans per *Spybot S&D* und *AdAware* angebracht. 

Prüfe bitte ebenfalls, ob Du *alle* Windows Patches installiert hast. Entweder über *Microsoft* (IE benötigt) oder lizenzfrei auf *Winborard*. 

Ich nimm mal an, dass Du WinXP Home benutzt, gell?


----------



## exitboy (18. April 2006)

habe gerade erfahren dass das neuste WinXP Patch diesen Fehler hervorruft.

Einfach Patch deinstallieren oder. File umbennen. Dann sollte es wieder klappen.


----------



## metalgear (18. April 2006)

@exitboy 

Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Wo hast Du die Info her?


----------



## TraphiX (18. April 2006)

danke metalgear, klingt alles sehr vernünftig was du da schreibst. ich werds versuchen


----------

